# How long have you had to wait for Unemployment Benefit/Allowance?



## NickleIckle (6 May 2009)

Just wondering what the waiting times are out there in different parts of the country at the moment?

I am in Westmeath - this is now my 13th week since filling in all the paperwork for Jobseekers Benefit. I have asked about it a few times, and basically the answer is "we are really busy".

How long did you have to wait?

NickleIckle


----------



## redstar (6 May 2009)

I suspect it depends on where you are located. I am in a rural area near Trim/Navan. My JB claim was processed in 10days in Trim.


----------



## STEINER (6 May 2009)

I had to wait 5 weeks for unemployment benefit in Clondalkin.  It is appalling that anybody laid off and genuinely jobseeking should be expected to wait for weeks for benefit.  Certainly 13 weeks is disgraceful.


----------



## Welfarite (7 May 2009)

STEINER said:


> I had to wait 5 weeks for unemployment benefit in Clondalkin. It is appalling that anybody laid off and genuinely jobseeking should be expected to wait for weeks for benefit. Certainly 13 weeks is disgraceful.


 
The Sw offices are dealing with 100%+ increases in workloads with the same number of staff as before the recession and physically cannot cope with numbers coming through the doors, never mind get the backlogs of claims authorised. If you are stuck for money while waiting, you can go to the CWo for interim payments which will be deducted from your arrears when the claim is finally decided.


----------



## NickleIckle (12 May 2009)

14 weeks...


----------



## NickleIckle (13 May 2009)

And I finally get to collect it tomorrow


----------



## GreenQueen (13 May 2009)

4 weeks.


----------

